# Spring Has Started!!!



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Hummingbirds! Before I moved to Maine last summer, I had "regular" hummingbird visitors at my house in NH every year - I'm gonna miss them 
Haven't seen any here at my new house - but the feeders are going out soon, I hope I get some.
I have a pair of cardinals in the hemlock tree out back - I see the male every morning.
Tons of Mourning doves, Blue Jays, Juncos, Chickadees, Sparrows, Starlings, Blackbirds and Crows ALL winter - AND Hawks, one which was "hovering" over my loft the other morning when I was out feeding 
And its 60 degrees right now - gotta go outside and play!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

altgirl35 said:


> http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


I've followed this migration for a few years. My hummingbirds usually show up about a month after I see them recorded in my area. It is great to watch there progress North. 

Hugh


----------

